# Siemens S120 CU320-2 PN Inbetriebnahme und Starter PDF



## Michi85 (23 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab 2 Double Motor Module samt Servos (2 davon mit Bremse) und eine Siemens S120 CU320-2 PN an einer S7 1200 via Profinet. 
Aktuell bin ich noch am Konfigurieren mit STARTER. Ich habe es geschafft die Gerätedaten automatisch auslesen zu lassen und mit dem Getting Startet konnte ich die Antriebe auch schonmal testen.

Ich bräuchte jetzt mal eure hilfe. Wo finde ich denn in diesem Anleitungsjungle die richtige PDF um die Antriebe richtig zu konfigurieren.

Das sind meine Ziele:

1) Per S7-1200 die Positionsdaten an CU320-2 (FW 4.6) senden und die Antriebe verfahren an diese Position eigenständig.

2) Die Servos sollen die Position in der kürzesten Zeit anfahren und zwar so, dass die Position nicht überfahren wird und es nicht zum austrudeln kommt - so zusagen die höchstmögliche Drehzahl selbst berechnen. 

3) 2 Induktivschalter für obere Grenze und untere Grenze an die CU320-2  anbinden, damit Sie beim überfahren dieser Induktivschalter automatisch  stoppt. Die Induktivschalter sind bereits an die Eingänge angeklemmt.  Nur wo verknüpfe ich diese jetzt mit Stop?

4) Die Not-Taster Eingänge sind ebenfalls an Klemmen der CU320-2 angeschlossen. Diese sollen die Freigabe der Antriebe verbieten, falls aktiviert. Hier auch die Frage wo genau dies einzustellen ist?

Ein PDF von 2012/2013 würde mir wirklich sehr weiter helfen. 
Ebenfalls wie ich diese dann in TIA mit der S7-1200 Einrichte um die Parametersätze an die CU320-2 zu senden. (Beispiel/PDF würde mir vollkommen ausreichen).

Wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Tips.
Michi


----------



## ChristophD (23 Januar 2014)

denke hier wirste fündig


----------



## zako (23 Januar 2014)

... siehe    z.B.:Update V2.0 für DriveLib_S71200_V12_SP1 und 
DriveLib_S71500_V12_SP1, passend für Optionspaket und Standalone​http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568


Also man aktiviert im Antrieb im Konfigurator den "Einfachpositionierer" und stellt als Kommunikationstelegramm Tel. 111 ein. Dafür gibt es dann extra den Ansteuerbaustein "FB284", den Du im angefügten Link findest (musst Du aber noch im Installationsverzeichnis vom TIA Portal ablegen - auf Verzeichnisstruktur achten (ich hatte zunächst aus versehen ein zusätzliches Unterverzeichnis erstellt, und dann hat das TIA Portal nicht mehr funktioniert (nur so als Hinweis) - angeblich werden die dann mit V13 sowieso automatisch mitinstalliert ). Die Dynamikwerte kann man dann in den ensprechenden Masken einstellen bzw. über Kommunikationstelegramm konfigurieren.  Da kann man schon mal über die Steuertafel testen, ob der Antrieb lagegeregelt entsprechend der eigenen Anforderungen verfährt (ansonsten gibt es dann noch genügend Parameter die man einstellen kann ).

Du kannst im Antrieb auch Hardwarestoppnocken einstellen, d.h. wenn die LOW melden bleibt Antrieb stehen und kann nur noch in Gegenrichtung verfahren werden.
Notausschalter kannst Du über die SAFETY Konfiguration einstellen - d.h. z.B. zweikanalige Auswertung über Digitaleingang und EP- Klemme am Motormodul für STO, bzw. SS1- SAFETY- Funktionalität.


----------



## superkato (25 Januar 2014)

Super.
Hab jetzt soweit alles genau wie du bei ner Anlage mi 7 Achsen fertig gemacht. Was mich nur stört, ist das ich jedes mal bei den Safety Integrated Konfigurationen auf Parameter kopieren klicken muss wenn ich das Projekt auf das Zielsystem lade. 
Ich erhalte dann immer diese Meldung "SI Abnahme erforderlich" ... kann der das nicht automatisch machen???.

Ich hatte noch ein Dokumen zum Epos gefunden, welches mir auch sehr geholfen hat. Ich hab dann die Spindel Parameter in die Mechanik eingetragen, so dass 100.000 LU = 5.45cm sind.
Ich benutze keine Referenzierfahrt oder aktive/passive Referenzierung sondern hab an der untersten Stellung einen Null-Punkt Justiert (Absolutwertjustage), das reicht für meine Anwendung vollkommen aus.

Ich benutze für die Kommunikation das TLG111 um einen Parametersatz an die Sinamics zu senden um dann an eine Position zu verfahren.

vllt hilfts.


----------

